# Ground Force GF07 Wheels



## Brian9 (Nov 9, 2014)

Is anyone here running the GF07 wheel on their cruze? I'd like to see a pic of a black granite Cruze with either the silver or black or both mounted on the car.

I'm planning on running an 18" and I'm lowered on Eibachs already.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Brian9 (Nov 9, 2014)

Very Nice Daniel!! I'm wondering if I should go with the opposite color scheme. Silver wheels on a black car. I'm not a huge fan of a blacked out anything.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Thank you! I would say you can't go wrong with either, but silver would be better cause they would stand out more and give a nice and clean contrast.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Go with the silver. I added some "chrome" to my BGM ECO for the same reason - too much black up front.


----------



## Brian9 (Nov 9, 2014)

Silver it is!.. Thanks all


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Post up pictures when you get them installed.


----------

